# Amazing



## JustAnja (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Beautiful but makes me scared!


----------



## janiedough (Apr 25, 2008)

ew no thanks!


----------



## Itort (Apr 25, 2008)

Argh, there acrophobics out here, mmmercy.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 25, 2008)

holy hell! no thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I found it interesting and exhilarating, just watching. Beautiful Scenery. In my younger days I probably would have done something like that. Now, well I think I have gotten smarter and definitely safer. Now I will live vicariously through those that make photos like this. I noticed the one guy was using carabineers to snap onto the line with, smart guy.


----------



## pealow (Apr 26, 2008)

I have trouble looking out my second floor window!

Paula


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2008)

That was absolutely amazing and beautiful. I tried to find out more about the location but only could find more of the video. I can't imagine walking along that narrow bit of cement walk and stepping across the holes in the cement at the same time carrying and filming with the camera! The guy was either stupid or very very brave.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yvonne, here is what I found out about the location of El camino del Rey ( The Kings Pathway)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Chorro

http://www.andalucia.com/antequera/chorro/home.htm


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Yvonne, here is what I found out about the location of El camino del Rey (



Thank you so much! I found this fascinating! I'm 70 years old, but for some unknown reason, this awakened in me an urge to see it first hand.

Yvonne


----------



## Iluvemturts (Apr 28, 2008)

ell NO! 
I'm glad to have seen that cuz I would never have the guts to do it myself.
I soooo expected to see a snake pop out and scare the pee outa me lol

very beautiful.
Can you just imagine the labor and time it took to construct that.
WoW


----------



## Itort (Apr 28, 2008)

An anaconda could crawl on that path and wouldn't notice it except think it was part of the path. LOL


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 28, 2008)

Iluvemturts said:


> I soooo expected to see a snake pop out and scare the pee outa me lol



LOL I was thinking the same thing, Thanks for sharing the video, but you will never see me on that path, I was scared just watching the video, I was waiting for the person to fall off...


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 29, 2008)

Iluvemturts said:


> Can you just imagine the labor and time it took to construct that.




And in the early 1900s!




Im not sure if I could walk it, but I probably could. I used to walk old steel beam bridges that were falling apart. lol


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the video clip. I have to applaud the person who captured the whole scenery and all the hair rasing paths. That is a truthly free spirit. And that also shows us the BIG difference between here in America and in Europe, here there are too many lawyers that you probably could not find a clear path to walk on to film this, but in Europe you take your risk, if you make it , that's GREAT, if you fall, you are the one to blame. I would love to be there for the experience only if my spouse and children alowed.


----------

